# My dirt Devil...a work in progress!!



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

First of all 1st post woot :thumbsup: (this probably means iv posted this pics in the wrong place or something else noobish lol)

These are the before and after pics of my bike...

As you can see i bought a 270 dollar 24' bmx mountian bike wannabe with flaky red paint :madman:










Then i took it apart and gave it a slightly better paint job










After far to many encounters with people and trees, i prevented anymore collisons with a brake...wowzer  and went park for a bit!










As of today I got rid of the tardish tan leather seat and have done a few other pieces....










i am now wating for my dmr v8 pedals and gusset crank set and chainwheel to come on friday.... 

comments much!!

cheers


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow that looks awesome. I want to get some of the Dmr V12's so i can pimp them out with there kit thing. Also how did you paint it so well, my friend is interested.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lookin' very smooth, I like it a lot!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

If you still have the seat, I might want it . . .

PM me if you're interested.

like the ride! I love the look of 24's. SOOOO clean.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

what frame is that?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

that looks
GOOD
i like it alot


----------



## Hewi (Jul 5, 2007)

thats looks awsome man, keep updating as you upgrade?


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

looking pimp


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

cheers guys for the comms

well the way i painted it was a sorta simple process lol

sandblast...clean...primer...leave for 48 hours...first coat of blue car spray paint...leave 24 hours...2nd coat...leave 24 hours...then apply lacquer to make it shiiiine :thumbsup:..which i also had to leave for 24 hours lol (the whole process nearly took me a week but it was worth it...although i do plan on scrapping that colour and going black frame, white forks and handlebars  

The frame is a K2 frame from the U.S of A, dunno much about it to be honest never heard of the company over here in the U.K...its a nice light one though

The tan leather seat the workshop near me still has but as i spent nearly $500 dollars in parts with them this week im sure they will give me it back  

Will update when i can...be nice to scrap the oddessey pedals primo crank and specialized 42 tooth chainwheel...may sound like good parts but believe me...to ride its a BIG :nono: 

BRING ON GUSSET PIGMY CRANK, 32 TOOTH CHAINWHEEL AND DMR V8 PEDALS TOMMOROW....I just hope they arent delayed 

cheers


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for the tips, my friend may paint his bike how you did it. So your bike is all custom, or did you buy it complete in the red picture? That' going to look awesome!


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm not the biggest fan of cruisers but I do like that bike.

Nice dude... it looks squirrelly.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice ride, the paint came out great! I am known as Mr. Orangepeel for my paintjobs. 

I've been a fan of 24's for a long time but never got around to building one up. You're is telling me to build one up.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Robscomputer that is exactly how i feel, i love it. I don't know why but i like looking at it like more then a lot of other bikes. I'm trying to figure out what kind of complete he got though.


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

hey...i was complete in the red pic but it wasnt working that well....its was like the parts were together but not properly

im glad you all like the bike....hopefully you still will when i have it all done and resprayed again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

What kind of complete is it though and where did you get it, like what brand and model, thats what i am wondering.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> What kind of complete is it though and where did you get it, like what brand and model, thats what i am wondering.


Looks like it might have been a complete a few years ago. Found this picture on the Internet for what looks like the same bike.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh. I thought it was like an 07. But then where would he of gotten it from.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey dude

I dont remember from where, but I read somewhere that DMR pedals arent so good because of the bearing. I would rather reccomend Shimano DX or Woodman pedals
The rest is cool...I like the red better than the blue...but thats your chioce right?

Good luck


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

I just noticed your are running Primo cranks, any reason why you want to change them out?


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

that pic of the k2 does look the pretty damm same....infact i think that is my frame!!! lol

well done on the research on that!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Puredirt, where did you get the bike for $270?


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

well i bought it off some kid that went to my old school...he upgraded to a kona stinky so i just like got it off him for cheap...then again it was a rather cheap and mashed bike so i spose it was hardly a good deal  

most of the back wheel spokes were either broken or missing and the wheel was so buckled the brake would rub on it...then again the brake also wouldnt work as the cable and lever were barely connected etc etc

all these lil neglected things made what look good from a distance turn into the truth which was a bike that was rather badly looked after!!!!!!

but this is what i do take neglected piles of dog feces and turn them into summin decent...iv done that to a huffy and a diamondback demon bmx


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

So, you spent $270 on that. I think you got ripped off, but you fixed it up so much that it's awesome. Can you still buy these new?


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> Hey dude
> 
> I dont remember from where, but I read somewhere that DMR pedals arent so good because of the bearing. I would rather reccomend Shimano DX or Woodman pedals
> The rest is cool...I like the red better than the blue...but thats your chioce right?
> ...


i havnt heard that but thanks for letting me know on that one!

as i already bought em im ride em and use em and if that problem occours il be a living example to show! lol

cheers


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> So, you spent $270 on that. I think you got ripped off, but you fixed it up so much that it's awesome. Can you still buy these new?


I disagree, looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

But he said like everything was broken. But now it looks awesome, i wish i had that, get some action pictures up.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> But he said like everything was broken. But now it looks awesome, i wish i had that, get some action pictures up.


My mistake man, I missed that part.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

No problem. It would be a good deal, if it was in good condition.


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

x-ray i would have to agree with pan...it was a rip off at the time and considering the parts i spent this week actually are more than the bike and all the lil bits i had to since i got it i could have probably bought an expensive kona or giant with the money lol 

but hey i like to take pieces of neglected turd and turn them into something people look at and go hey thats hots.....regardless of the price lol


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Puredirt, when did you get it, did you just get it recently or have you have it for a while. I love it so much, get some pictures up when you get the new parts.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

Pantelis said:


> Puredirt, when did you get it, did you just get it recently or have you have it for a while. I love it so much, get some pictures up when you get the new parts.


Hey this is Pantelis and I have been biking since June 21,2007 and I am going to get to the top one of these days


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Rmbnick, will you stop making fun of me, and your basically calling me immature.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

i am just quoting you suh


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

Pantelis said:


> Puredirt, when did you get it, did you just get it recently or have you have it for a while. I love it so much, get some pictures up when you get the new parts.


your wish has been my command lol...i have just updated with a new pic below...the gusset pigmy crank set came today and on went the dmr v8's too 

i got it off a mate who had just got it back of a few punk kids who stole it...iv had it for a few months but since i got a new job and had the money things have started rolling...before it was i wanted to but i couldnt due to the lack of dollar dollar lol










looks like its new spokes for the back wheel and a shiny new $200 hub on the list next

:madman:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

what hub are you getting? and is that the xlt race stem?


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Puredirt i don't see any pictures.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

rmbnick said:


> Hey this is Pantelis and I have been biking since June 21,2007 and I am going to get to the top one of these days


haha you just made my day


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

sorry photobucket wouldnt work last night!!

ok i have two new pics up i took this morning at the skate park 

er the hub i am planning to get is called a rocketer (something or other) il get more info at some point

the stem i currently have is just the standard k2 fitting!!

both pictures sporting the new gusset pigmy and dmr v8 gear :thumbsup:










here is a more close up view










well im off over the weekend and wont be back until monday afternoon GMT time so if you ask any questions may expect a longer than usual wait!!



have a good weekend


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That's awesome. For when you come back, do you have like the full spec's of the bike i would love to see those. But so far it's a beauty, i wish i could ride it, whats at the skatepark your at?


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

hey well i got a pic of our skatepark...full of **** as usual...all sorts of **** gets left down there lol!!










as to the bike full spec!! well i will do my best

Grips: IDO
Handlebars: DMR wingbars
Stem: K2 standard
Wheels: Ditch witch rims
Tyres: DMR
Brake: Shinamo XTR 
Hub: Standard K2
Seat: DB camo
Pedals: DMR V8
Crank set: Gusset Pigmy
Chain: KMC
Frame: K2 stock (resprayed blue)

er have i missed anything


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

wow, your skatepark looks awesome, way better then ours!


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

its not to bad...my nan (when she was in the council) actually helped to put it there...shes a wierd woman but listened to me when i was 8 and said that it was gash we didnt have a skatepark at fboro...and a few years on :thumbsup: 

so now questions to you lol pantelis what bike you got.....any pics


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh. I have a 2007 Haro Thread 1, and yes i have some pictures also get some action pictures. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
just go down and you'll find the pictures.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

puredirt said:


> BRING ON GUSSET PIGMY CRANK, 32 TOOTH CHAINWHEEL AND DMR V8 PEDALS TOMMOROW....I just hope they arent delayed
> 
> cheers


Dude you realize those are Primo Hollow or Power bite cranks? They are top of the line. The pedals are also very good pedals, Odyssey makes top notch stuff.

But whatever, looks really good so if you like it its cool. Still have those cranks?


----------



## Hewi (Jul 5, 2007)

nice bike pan. Also gorgeous bike to you pure. You do good work lol, the pigmys look great, as do the v8's


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

you gotta take your reflectors off


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

now i have to say that haro is pretty sick....brand new bike i take it too!!

now i wouldnt mind on of them lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I want to get a bmx. It's so much easier to whip around and stuff. I was at the skatepark yesterday and i tried one of there bike's and i did like a 180 out of the bowl, i could do abubaca's and fufanu's. Eh, i want one now. I love your bike it looks so tight, how much does it weigh.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a nice bike! If you can get some action shots please!


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

if you are asking the weight of my bike i really dunno lol 

IM GONNA ORDER A HALO REAR HUB TOMMOROW    

excitement much :thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That's awesome puredirt. So far how much have you spent on it, like overall including the bike?


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

NUFF lol  

erm...il do this in pounds and convert it at the end

Dmr v8 pedals : £25
Gusset crank set : £117
Gusset 32t chainwheel: £30
Dmr wingbars: £25
DB camo seat: £25
Ido Grips: £15
Two inner tubes: £8
Labour fitting costs: £10
Wheel alignment: £8
Actualy Bike: £155
New chain: £6
Brake Pads £10

GRAND TOTAL : £452 

or

452.00 British pounds sterling = 906.89 US dollars 

Exchange rate: 2.006400 
Rate valid as of: 10/7/2007


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow. That's a bit high, but an awesome bike in the end. How does it ride, also what tricks can you do on it. Wait accually that pretty cheap for basically a custom.


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

er well you see the thing is that.....  

i really cant and dont do any tricks on it at all i seem to have it more as an asethetic item but im hoping to grow some balls and give jumping a try lol


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh ok. Just try it, maybe ask some locals to help you out the first time.


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

kool well got a few pics of the dirt we ride...rather uninteresting compared to some of you lots set ups



















getting new back wheel with halo hub on friday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Lol. That's pretty cool, can you do those jumps. At least you can learn on them.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

hey those jumps look like they will be good to learn on!


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

hey yer they were made by a few people i know up in the woods....they are pretty good jumps too!!

shame i got work today until monday so i cant ride :madman:


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

HEY PEOPLE!!!

long time it has been and many a change has take place 

First of all you may see from this pictures that a lot has been spent and changed and i expect many a reply regarding the halo twin rail hot pink tyres 

Bascially I bought myself a halo complete back well DJD SAS and today some lovely Rock shox dart 3's

I have uploaded some pics of before front sus and after...

My plan is now to have a black frame which should go with the outlandish tyres lol, all shall see as times goes by, enjoy and feel free to comment!!



















not sure if this will mean much to the american audience but us in the U.K will understand more, had to have this stickers they are rather sick :thumbsup:










As of today suspension and all!!

Happy commenting lol!!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

You were better off staying rigid...


...and with black tires.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not sure the Dart will hold up that long or well. Its a very entry level, recreational fork. I just got a RS Pike and it is such a great fork. If you still want suspension, look into a Rock Shox Argyle or a Marzocchi DJ fork if you can't afford something too expensive.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know if he does paint the frame black it might look pretty cool so we will see...


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks awesome how much do those tires cost each, where you got them from. It looks pretty cool with the fork but i think you should of stayed rigid also, but it looks cool.

Edit: How do those tires feel? Like real.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> That looks awesome how much do those tires cost each, where you got them from. It looks pretty cool with the fork but i think you should of stayed rigid also, but it looks cool.
> 
> Edit: How do those tires feel? Like real.


just ****ing PM him!


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

dude how old are you and what job do you have. Do you spend all your money on your bike? I only buy new parts when my old ones break. I can afford new parts I just can't justify spending money on all that **** that you don't even need.. idk my automotive hobby consumes much more money than that of my cycling but not nearly as much as your spending on this one bike in such a short period of time... lol

yeah I'll just shut up now. nice bike either way tho lol


----------



## puredirt (Jul 4, 2007)

lol nice comment and bloody good question

Im currently 16 years of age and over here we cant drive properly until 18

I had been saving up most of the year doing little jobs here and there, until i came across this this bike originally

I intended to build a custom bike rather than buy a kona, saracen or Giant

Im nearly there, all i need now is a halo front wheel, a black respray and prehaps some twin rail halo grey and black tyres!!

but yes i have spent a lot of money but afterall im happy with what is happening, just wished i could finish it soon!!


----------



## lostboys (Aug 7, 2007)

nice bike how does it ride?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i am so getting those tires


nice bike tho


----------

